# My Winter Project: 1956 Schwinn Streamliner



## Kscheel (Sep 3, 2012)

Figured I'd post my winter project here since its a Schwinn. The serial number dates it to Spring 1956. This bike was my childhood ride (in the Schwinn kiddie carrier). My Dad put many miles on it before retiring it about a decade ago. It has a Bendix 2-speed rear hub. The bike is pretty rough but, solid enough and its got plenty of sentimental attachment to justify a restoration. The only pieces that are missing are the rear rack and rear fender reflector. The Delta Rocket Ray light and the horn assembly are not on the bike but, I have them. Some of the springer parts are going to need replacing unfortunately. The spring has lost most of its chrome and the springer bolt is broken. Anyone know where acceptable replacements can be purchased? I'm going to redo this bike with fresh paint so I want chrome parts that will be equally as nice.

Also can anyone provide any info on the paint specs? At the moment I'd like to either repaint it in the original colors or change it up in favor of a blue and white scheme. Thoughts?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 3, 2012)

I bet if you took that thing completely apart and really scrubbed it, you might have a better looking original than you think. If you soak some of the parts that are rusty such as the nuts and bolts and possibly the springer parts It'll clean up decent. I'd start that route then see if  you really want to do a restoration. Its only original once and with sentimental value like that I'd keep it original as possible.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 3, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> I bet if you took that thing completely apart and really scrubbed it, you might have a better looking original than you think. If you soak some of the parts that are rusty such as the nuts and bolts and possibly the springer parts It'll clean up decent. I'd start that route then see if  you really want to do a restoration. Its only original once and with sentimental value like that I'd keep it original as possible.



That was my first thought.


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 4, 2012)

Gotta agree.That will shine up fairly decently.Parts are available on here.

Keep the seat on the back.

I wish I had my DADS bike today.(so we could ride)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ3W_6ou0xI


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 4, 2012)

You got one more that agrees, keep it original including the child carrier.  A great bike as is, just needs a whole lot of cleanup & detailing.  On the paint if you don't agree with us at least keep it the same color.  Changing it would change your outlook on the bike & sentimental value I believe long term.


----------



## Kscheel (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions guys. I always start with the less is more approach with anything I'm restoring or setting out to preserve. The pictures are fairly poor from my cellphone camera and it is worse than the pictures let on. This one was just too rusty. Also and most importantly, my Dad wants the bike to look new so his wish is my command. Anyone have a source for rechroming that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 4, 2012)

Chrome aint cheap.

Bend over and be prepaired to open your wallet wide.

Hemmings Motor News has a good source of Chromers.

I shelled out $300 frogskins to have a set of valve covers chromed...and they were N.O.S. and the shop was local.


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 4, 2012)

Can't quite tell from the photos if the rims are S-7s or S-2s, they should be S-2s.  The Streamliners came stock with chrome rims, so it looks like they were switched out somewhere along the line.

The spring fork is a neat extra-cost option.  And the 2 speed manual hub is another neat upgrade, perhaps the wheels were changed when the 2 speed was added.

As far as spring fork parts go, these are typically available on eBay in reproduction.  There are nice correct versions, and cheap-o knock off versions of the spring and yoke.  The cheap-o versions of the yoke are flat looking, the nice ones have the correct curves and contours.  These bits would likely be much cheaper to buy new than rechrome.  

The S-2 rims are available in reproduction in varying levels of quality.  Look for double knurls, and double wall (tubular) construction.  If you end up re-chroming some S-2 rims, know that the knurls typically get washed out quite a bit by the chroming process, and if you have to re-chrome old rims, start with painted ones (easier to get to bare metal, therefore less loss of detail) and make sure they are dead true and dent free before chroming.  (I've seen some wonky rims that folks have spent good money to have re-chromed.)  But it would likely be less money to just buy a decent repop set of rims.

And I think I have some NOS (or nearly so) Bendix 2 speed manual hub shells knocking around, much less than having your old one chromed.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Kscheel (Sep 4, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> Can't quite tell from the photos if the rims are S-7s or S-2s, they should be S-2s.  The Streamliners came stock with chrome rims, so it looks like they were switched out somewhere along the line.
> 
> The spring fork is a neat extra-cost option.  And the 2 speed manual hub is another neat upgrade, perhaps the wheels were changed when the 2 speed was added.
> 
> ...




The wheels are S-2. How can an original Streamliner be identified? I call it a Streamliner because it appears most like Streamliners I've seen here and elsewhere on the web. There is no decal on the chainguard but, with some of my Dad's old bike documentation I found a complete set of decals for a Streamliner so, I made the connection. What other model could this bike actually be?

I know this is quite the project but, for me that is the fun part. I know I could sell this one and just buy a done bike but, that's awfully boring. There's nothing quite like seeing the project transform and take shape before you. I like to know my bikes inside and out, and then there is the pride factor when the finished product is rolled out...Also sense the bike cost me nothing I'm willing to spend a little to restore it.


Kyle


----------



## Johann (Sep 4, 2012)

*Sentimental, I'm getting all misty eyed!*

Really great bike.  I especially like the youngster's seat.  I know that would be lots of fun to continue making memories. With your children, neices and nephews, grandchildren, etc.

Please keep it original, it should clean up to be a real beauty.

johann


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 5, 2012)

For Original paint and chrome plating you better be ready to shell out about $1500.00


----------



## snickle (Sep 5, 2012)

I have learned a few things from this thread, mainly I was under the impression that the streamliner was discontinued in 1954, but I could have had that confused with the Panther. Now that I look at my catalogue, the streamliner goes all the way to 58? Second, I thought all streamliners (previously autocycles?) had the "big boy" chain ring, and at least a rocket ray up front? Is there any chance that this bike could be a deluxe wasp? Hence the springer and painted rims? I'm just wondering.

Either way.. nice bike! Makes me wanna go work on mine. 


Edit: Well, nevermind all that, I see now where he says he has the Rocket Ray. Also, wasps did not come with tanks. I'm guessing the wheels were replaced at one point.


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 5, 2012)

Just to tangent a bit:  The '57 and '58 Streamliners (as well as the '61) were Middleweight models, the '57 and '58 being very similar to the previous Heavyweights with the exception of the chainring.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Stingman (Sep 5, 2012)

Clean it real good, detail, regrease, reaplce some parts and enjoy it! Leave it original, more people prefer original than restored. Take your time and that thing will clean up amazing! Post some pics when you get it done! Have Fun with it!


----------



## Kscheel (Sep 5, 2012)

As much as I'd prefer to keep the original paint I'm going for a full restoration. The cost isn't going to be all that high because I'll be doing most of the work myself. So far I estimate it will come in at about $500 or less, not a bad investment in my opinion. I have a friend that does paint so that will just be the cost of materials. I have a couple sets of S-2 rims including the set on the bike so I'll mix and match and put a repainted set back on it. I'm not trying to make a high dollar 100% correct bike because this is a bike that is not a commodity and won't be sold. I'm going to be authentic as possible but, I'm going to try and refrain from getting too anal about it.

Does anyone have information on the factory paint specs? What was the offical name of the red and does anyone make it currently?

Also I believe the shifter cable would have originally been held in place with clips. Does anyone have any pictures of what these clips look like?


Kyle


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is a shot of my Tiger with the same clamp.  The chainstay clamp looks the same but smaller diameter.


----------

